# Red Rye IPA



## BrewedCrudeandBitter (16/6/16)

I was fortunate enough to be involved on a collaboration brew with Brendan from Brisbane Brewing Co. and The Scratch Bar for their Arrested Development art show last weekend.

I came up with a recipe for a red rye IPA but we decided to pitch a lager yeast to fit the beer's name of Ry've Made A Huge Mistake.

Brendan made a few tweaks to the recipe and substituted the hops for what he had on hand and it turned out fantastic 

The colour was wonderful, really big hoppy aromas from the big flame out additions and surprisingly dry and spicy even with the lager yeast. A good ale yeast would probably work even better. Seriously, I can't recommend this enough.

This was for a single 50L keg so could easily be scaled down for homebrewing.

9kg Maris Otter
3.5kg Golden Promise
2kg Rye (flaked)
.8kg crystal
.4kg Caraaroma
.2kg Carafa II

100g magnum @60mins
75g Azacca @0mins
45g Mosaic @0mins
45g Centennial @0mins

Mash @ 63 degrees for 60mins


----------



## Xander (16/6/16)

Looks good! Thanks for sharing.

I brewed a Founders Red Rye IPA clone a while back. It was ok, but not amazing. IO think that's more my fault rather than the recipe though!

Will have to give this one a crack.

Cheers.


----------



## mofox1 (16/6/16)

What type & colour for the 0.8kg crystal?

Looks purdy.


----------



## technobabble66 (16/6/16)

^+1
Looks great & thanks for sharing. 

How do the malts come out? 
How exactly would you describe the impact of the lager yeast? I guess I partly mean, does the dryness work well? And is the fruitiness much more subdued? 
I'm looking at doing an IPA as a lager, so I'm curious to hear more on the comparison of yours to a regular ale yeast. 
Cheers!!


----------



## BrewedCrudeandBitter (16/6/16)

mofox1 said:


> What type & colour for the 0.8kg crystal?
> 
> Looks purdy.


Pretty sure it was Joe White Crystal which google is showing me 120-270 EBC





technobabble66 said:


> ^+1
> Looks great & thanks for sharing.
> 
> How do the malts come out?
> ...


I think we were mainly just worried that the only thing a lager yeast would add to a beer like this is under attenuation. As in it doesn't really bring anything really beneficial to the beer itself. That being said it seemed to have fermented out pretty well and there wasn't any of the cloying sweetness that we feared. That was also probably helped by the lowish mash temp.

I think when I brew this on my own kit I'll use US-05 or maybe a drier English Ale yeast.


----------

